# Any idea what this guy is doing?



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2006)

A fellow on another board posted a brain teaser to try to figure out. He posted this pic to see if we could figure out what he was doing. I have scoured through the few books I have on wine making to see if I can figure it out. So far, no luck. Thought I would post here to see if anyone here had an idea. Only clue he gave was it had been standing for more than a month now.




Smurfe


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 7, 2006)

Your guess is as good as mine...wonder if that is oil on the top layer...


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2006)

Looks like salad dressing oil on top and balsamic vinegar on the bottom. Maybe he is racking the oil off the vinegar.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 7, 2006)

Spinning his blood down and looking for cholesterol in the serum??


Looks like something I see at work everyday!!


Ramona


----------



## Flossie Mae (Dec 7, 2006)

Looks like he is demonstrating the Roman method of protecting wine with olive oil. Maybe.


----------



## Funky Fish (Dec 8, 2006)

Stored his wine under a protective layer of oil to prevent oxidation.


That's my guess, at least.


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 8, 2006)

i agree w/ wade... looks like dressing to me.


----------



## winesnob (Dec 8, 2006)

That is different. If it's not a salad dressing, and that top layer is not oil, I'm guessing that it is alchohol to keep the bad guys out since there is no airlock on it. Potentially making Port?


----------



## smurfe (Dec 8, 2006)

Well, when I posted these ideas to him,I got a "No" to the vinegar and oil salad dressing but thatI was looking in the right direction. So, looks like that is an area to dive into.






Smurfe


----------



## bmorosco (Dec 8, 2006)

rgecaprock said:


> Spinning his blood down and looking for cholesterol in the serum??
> 
> 
> Looks like something I see at work everyday!!
> ...




Ramona!! That is exactly what it looks like Maybe he is going to a CBC!!!


----------



## bmorosco (Dec 8, 2006)

My actual guess would be he is making a lava lamp!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 8, 2006)

Is he making Vanilla and it separated????


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 8, 2006)

NW, That was along the lines that I was thinking. Don't know that much about different fruits and such, but it appears that he is seperating the oil, or extract from something. You may be correct with Vanilla, What else would seperate oils? (other than Waldos Banana Chips



) (that wasn't funny..... sorry Waldo)


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 8, 2006)

VERRY INTERESTING!?


----------



## Waldo (Dec 8, 2006)

Thzt wasn't even funny Jobe ....Well, maybe just a little bit ROFLMAO


----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2006)

Below the belt jobe.


----------



## rshosted (Dec 9, 2006)

[




They are making vinegar. They have already made it. They have vinegar on the bottom and in the middle is the 'mother' floating on the top. They probably wanted more so they added some applejuice or white wine. After you do this, you cover the top with a 'cheesecloth' to keep bugs and stuff out and put it in a dark place for a few weeks to work it's magic. 

Thats my guess anyway.


----------



## rshosted (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok, I'm going to give everyone a little insight into my head... then I will go take my medication. I cannot stand not knowing something. It makes me crazy. Want to see my head smoke, give me a riddle... No please don't. That is really just mean. I've been thinking about this mysterious bottle since it has been posted.

Smurfe, do me a favor, post this word on the other forum and see if it is correct:

<h1>Kombucha</h1>
For all those wondering here is a link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kombucha

Now, please stop the pain....






*Edited by: rshosted *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 9, 2006)

So that's what it's called....Years ago for awhile everyone around here was drinking that tea.... including us....we called it mushroom tea. For a couple years we drank it, it tasted like tea/apple cider, wasn't bad...we would drink 3/4 cup first thing in the mornings. It was suppose to be like the Apple Cider vinegar that people were drinking to 'cure-all'
I made mine in a 4 quart ice cream container, it would make a new thin 'mushroom' on top of the old one each week. Then would throw the old one away and use the new one in your fresh tea mixture...when someone wanted to make some you would cut a chunk off with the scissors and send it in a plastic bag.
Gads, I had forgotten about that thing..it was rubbery and slimmy...Thought it died out in the 80's...Mine always floated on top of the tea, it really didn't look like what's in that bottle....if you made it in a bottle like that you could never get it out...it was pretty tough stuff.
Maybe if I would have kept drinking it I wouldn't have gotten Intestinal Cancer...maybe it caused it....?
*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## bmorosco (Dec 11, 2006)

OK now I have heard everything!!!


----------



## smurfe (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, he said no on the kombucha. 


Smurfe


----------



## winesnob (Dec 11, 2006)

Is he extracting olive oil?? The regular olive oil we see on the shelves of super markets is actually extract from the leftover must after the first press. Chemicals are added to the must to extract the rest of the olive oil.


----------



## rshosted (Dec 11, 2006)

I would have to think he is making vinegar then.... This better be pretty intersting after all this frustration.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 11, 2006)

OK, got another clue. He is not trying to make anything. He is trying to do something. So, anyone got an idea on what he is trying to do? Not what he is trying to make?


Smurfe


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 11, 2006)

With the paper towel (must require some air) on topwhich reminds me of my hay infusion beaker at school. is he trying to culture some sort of bacteria or grow a strain of yeast.


Ramona


----------



## winesnob (Dec 11, 2006)

He is trying to confuse people.


----------



## bmorosco (Dec 11, 2006)

Has to be some sort of yeast culture...Or he just wants to see how long he can make us do this.....


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 11, 2006)

HE DOESN'T KNOW WHAT HE'S DOING. That's why he is asking us. We know everything there is to know on this forum (or at least we can pretend that we do).


----------



## Harry (Dec 11, 2006)

He is trying to mix soy sauce with some sort of oil, If you look at the label you can see an oriental person and some letters like Ninja 


Harry


----------



## smurfe (Dec 12, 2006)

Harry said:


> He is trying to mix soy sauce with some sort of oil, If you look at the label you can see an oriental person and some letters like Ninja
> 
> 
> Harry




It is not an oriental person on the label and the lettering could be Dutch. This person lives in the Netherlands. Here is the pic.








Smurfe


----------



## Funky Fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Did you see if he was using oil to protect his wine from oxidation? They used to do that in "the days of yore" - actually, they used to do that long before the days of yore.


----------



## redderthebetter (Dec 12, 2006)

That's not some sort of pickled ear in the bottom of the bottle is it??


----------



## grapeman (Dec 12, 2006)

Boy you guys are seeing some strange things - an ear? All I see is the reflection of the curve of the glass bottle. And an oriental guy?






I figured the guy was trying to separate a red and a white wine with some other material. It would have to be about the same sg as the wines so it didn't float or sink. I thought it was just some lees in the middle of the bottle between the red and white. I'm thinking along the lines of theMagma hot sauce where it's separated until shaken.





*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey smurfe,


See if you can get some hints for us......it is driving me crazy!!! I gotta know.


Ramona


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 13, 2006)

yea... I agree. Tell him to let us know!


----------



## Pepere (Dec 14, 2006)

He's making some strange oriental concoction unfit for human consumption or, he spilled motor oil in his secondary fermentor and is trying to seperate it out before serving.......sort of "decanting" if you will.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 14, 2006)

Funky Fish said:


> Did you see if he was using oil to protect his wine from oxidation? They used to do that in "the days of yore" - actually, they used to do that long before the days of yore.




Funky Fish, you are correct and you are the winner of the prize less contest! LOL Here is the text he posted with his explanation.


Smurfe 




> Well I grant you this one. Actually it is not during fermenting but during aging.
> But you are right.
> 
> Ok I will explain.
> ...


----------



## Funky Fish (Dec 14, 2006)

Cool! It's such an honor to get this prize...less. 


I had heard of that being down in ancient cultures, but I had not heard of anyone experimenting with it nowadays. Thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 14, 2006)

I think it would be fun if we had more "brain teasers" not for any contest but just to keep our brains active. I thought that was fun!! Thanks Smurfe!!




















Ramona


----------



## Flossie Mae (Dec 15, 2006)

Yea, teasers are cool!


----------

